# Nerves getting the best of me



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

*"Is there anything i can do to help keep myself from getting nervous and just keep my composure and continue to shoot well when i am on a roll?" *

Yeah, there is.
Just keep shooting like you did into the 7th.
Too simplistic? Probably, but there isn't much anyone on AT can do to fix this for you.
You are the one who is going to have to analize where you fell apart and what you have to do to make sure it never happens again.
Your lack of focus under pressure was more than likely a direct result of the lack of confidence you have in some part of your shot.
You have to determine where that lack of confidence comes from and attack it!

Even Tiger Woods and Michael Jordan have had to work on this stuff. 
Visualization is one key to dealing with pressure. If you've already been successful in your mind, it is only natural that the body will follow. The fear of failing can be paralizing. 
There are books on the subject. 
Good luck!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> *......Your lack of focus under pressure was more than likely a direct result of the lack of confidence you have in some part of your shot.
> You have to determine where that lack of confidence comes from and attack it! ....
> *


*

Real truth!!! Good post Zane!

Go back to basics and find the part of your shot that you still have questions about. 

Indoor archery is a game of perfect. One bad shot puts you out of the running. If you haven't practiced perfect, how do you expect to do it in competition? And very few practice the kind of consistency that wins indoor tournaments. 

Until you can find and fix what you have doubts about, accept your shot for what it is. If you let one poor shot mess with your mind, you will be worse than if you simply accept it and focus on shooting your shot. 

You might also consider coaching.

Good luck,
Allen*


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

All good points but I will add. Archery was not intended to be a results oriented process but rather a process oriented result. Do you have a written shot sequence that you follow to the “T” each and every time you shoot an arrow? If not, you have to get one. Once you get one, memorize it, tape it to your riser, and commit to it. Practice each step individually until you can do it exactly the same each time. Then string these steps together into a perfect form. Believe in it and realize that when the pressure gets high, all you have to do is trust that form that you have proven works. Don't focus on score or where the arrow lands or the guy next to you. This is where the demons of doubt rush in. Instead focus on form and the arrow will hit the X whether it’s the 1st end or the last. If every step in your shot process is done perfectly the result will be a perfect arrow. This is the evil truth about archery, it takes repetitive perfect practice to be good, along with a mental ability to focus on the process. 
I hear a lot of folks talk about the mental side of archery like it requires some Jedi training and being one with the force. I do not buy it. The mental side of archery is all about known truths and acceptance. Those that know that they have a perfected form trust it, and become masters.


----------



## snowmanbowhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Some great advice here. Analyze everything!!! Your practice, is it perfect or not? Stamina, does your form break down because of fatigue? Are you shooting a 60 arrow round or 60 - 1 arrow rounds. Have you perfected your shot sequence, which includes visualizing your shot then repeating it for every shot? Focus, focus, focus. Either you are going to COMPLETELY FOCUS on the task at hand, the shoot, or on everything and everything, if your mind isn't completely in the game, single minded.......then put the bow down until you can focus completely. I went back to school at 52 and I found my scores were dropping dramatically because my focus wasn't completely in the game. I had to decide whether to continue to shoot badly or put the bow down competitively until school was over and I could dedicate complete focus. Do you trust your shot sequence????? When you draw your bow and aim, can you let down if it doesn't feel right??? If your pin moves off target will you let down or try to muscle the pin back to the center and then punch it???? If you draw and aim and everything feels good.....trust your shot, trust your training, believe the arrow is going to go where you intend it to go, into the X. What you aim at you will always hit!

You can perfect all of these issues in practice. You need to keep a journal and write in it after EVERY shot, then analyze the entries. You will be able to pin point your areas that need attention and be able to correct them.

When I shoot competition, I will drop an arrow when I lose focus and start to doubt my training. Block everything out when you are on the line, clear your mind and forget the past shots when off the line, RELAX, try to control your breathing and anxiety. My shot sequence includes breathing patterns that are specifically designed to drop my heart rate and allow me to relax. I watch a ton of videos on Archery.tv and you can see when the shot sequences break down, arrows begin to drop. When I practice I work on one piece of the puzzle at a time, grip one day, holding the next and so on. I try to shoot a 60 arrow round every practice session. When my form begins to break down I stop and blank bale until I am confident in my shot sequence.

I rambled on a bit but hope this helps!

Cheers
Steve B.


----------

